# portmaster - inconsistent dependencies



## ph0enix (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm trying to update some outdated ports and I'm running into the following issue:
`# portmaster -n  xmlto`
gives:

```
===>>> Currently installed version: xmlto-0.0.25_2
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/xmlto

===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/xmlto from ports
===>>> Launching child to update getopt-1.1.5 to getopt-1.1.6

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> getopt-1.1.5 (1/1)

===>>> Currently installed version: getopt-1.1.5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/misc/getopt

===>>> Gathering dependency list for misc/getopt from ports
===>>> Launching child to install devel/gettext-runtime

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> getopt-1.1.5 >> devel/gettext-runtime (2/2)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/gettext-runtime

===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/gettext-runtime from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/gettext-runtime

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for misc/getopt
===>>> Launching child to install devel/gettext-tools

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> getopt-1.1.5 >> devel/gettext-tools (3/3)

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/gettext-tools

===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/gettext-tools from ports
===>>> Launching child to update expat-2.1.0 to expat-2.1.0_2

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> getopt-1.1.5 >> devel/gettext-tools >> expat-2.1.0 (4/4)

===>>> Currently installed version: expat-2.1.0
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/textproc/expat2

===>>> Gathering dependency list for textproc/expat2 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for textproc/expat2

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for devel/gettext-tools
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/gettext-tools

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for misc/getopt
===>>> Launching child to update gmake-3.82_1 to gmake-4.1_1

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> getopt-1.1.5 >> gmake-3.82_1 (5/5)

===>>> Currently installed version: gmake-3.82_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/gmake

===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/gmake from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for devel/gmake

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for misc/getopt
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for misc/getopt

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for textproc/xmlto
===>>> Launching child to update libpaper-1.1.24_1 to libpaper-1.1.24.3

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> libpaper-1.1.24_1 (6/6)

===>>> Currently installed version: libpaper-1.1.24_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/print/libpaper

===>>> Gathering dependency list for print/libpaper from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for print/libpaper

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for textproc/xmlto
===>>> Launching child to update bash-4.3.27_1 to bash-4.3.30_1

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> bash-4.3.27_1 (7/7)

===>>> Currently installed version: bash-4.3.27_1
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/shells/bash

===>>> Gathering dependency list for shells/bash from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for shells/bash

===>>> Continuing initial dependency check for textproc/xmlto
===>>> Launching child to update docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~17BF-4.2_1 to docbook-xml-5.0_2

===>>> xmlto-0.0.25_2 >> docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~17BF-4.2_1 (8/8)

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help


===>>> Update for docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~17BF-4.2_1 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```
This:
`# pkg info docbook*`
Gives:

```
docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~17BF-4.2_1
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~247F-4.3
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~B5AB-4.5
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~F39D-4.4_1
docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~08A7-5.0_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~84BF-4.3
docbook~pkg-renamed~9D8C-4.2
docbook~pkg-renamed~AF9B-4.5_2
docbook~pkg-renamed~AFB0-4.1_4
docbook~pkg-renamed~BAA2-4.4_2
```
This:
`# pkg check -a -d`
Gives:

```
Checking all packages:  17%
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.4_1, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.3, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.2_1, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.5_2, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.4_2, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.3, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.2, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.1_4, ignoring
pkg: docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-1.4_1, ignoring
Checking all packages:  18%
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.4_1, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.3, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.2_1, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.5_2, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.4_2, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.3, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.2, ignoring
pkg: docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.1_4, ignoring
Checking all packages:  97%
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.4_1, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.3, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-xml-4.2_1, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.5_2, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.4_2, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.3, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.2, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-4.1_4, ignoring
pkg: xmlto-0.0.25_2: duplicate dependency listing: docbook-1.4_1, ignoring
Checking all packages: 100%
```
I'm not sure where to go from here.  Can you point me in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 15, 2015)

`pkg info docbook*` is not going to do what is desired.  The star will be expanded by the shell into filenames.  Instead, use

`pkg info -ix docbook`

That said, I don't know what those "renamed" files are.  Others might be due to skipping the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING, or some kind of `pkg` automatic magic.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for replying! 

`pkg info -ix docbook`
gives:


```
docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~17BF-4.2_1
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~247F-4.3
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~B5AB-4.5
docbook-xml~pkg-renamed~F39D-4.4_1
docbook-xsl-1.76.1_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~08A7-5.0_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~7CCD-1.4_1
docbook~pkg-renamed~84BF-4.3
docbook~pkg-renamed~9D8C-4.2
docbook~pkg-renamed~AF9B-4.5_2
docbook~pkg-renamed~AFB0-4.1_4
docbook~pkg-renamed~BAA2-4.4_2
sdocbook-xml-1.1_1,2
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 22, 2015)

Call me crazy, but I would use `pkg delete -f` to remove all of those broken dependencies, then try `pkg check --dependencies` to find out what is missing.


----------

